
Google Vizier: A Service for Black-Box Optimization [pdf] - bmc7505
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/46180.pdf
======
bmc7505
Vizier is an internal Google service for hyper-parameter tuning. The authors
posted a cute video demo here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2YL4XJKVpQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2YL4XJKVpQ)

------
zlynx
Everyone knows that Viziers always become evil. Or is that only Grand Viziers?

